# How long before she will eat??



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

She's been inside for 24 hrs., and I still haven't seen her eat anything. She is still in her hiding spot, which is what I expected, but when do you think she will start to eat? I'm hoping when it is dark and quiet she will come out to eat.
Sally


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Is her food in the same room with her? Is it the same type of food she was eating before? I think you're right, she'll probably come out at night when it's quiet.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, her food is in the same room with her, and it is the same kinds she hd before. This is all so new to her, every noise, every light, I know she is very scared. I would feel better if she started eating though! Hopefully soon.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cats can go a couple days refusing to eat. Not sure where she is hiding. If its under a bed shove the food under there or close. Normally they will begin to come out when everyone is asleep and explore and eat and use the box.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

She is hiding under the futon in her room, but when I go in and talk with her, she now come half way out, purrs and rolls on the floor. She also has started to eat. Now - waiting for her to use the litter box. I have two in the room, both with some organic soil and litter in them.
Sally


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive never had a feral not use a litter box! We only use regular litter. Dont bother with the organic soil. Unless that is what your planning on using for its litter from now on out.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

It took Miley a couple of days to do #2 after I got her back and she started eating regularly again. But she did pee in the litter box halfway through the first day, though. She was lost for a week, and lost weight, so she probably had an empty stomach. If kitty has been refusing to eat for a while it may take a day or two get a bm.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

How is she doing?


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I am very happy to report that Ben is doing wonderful! Eating back to normal, comes out to see me whenever I go in the room - up to a few inches, purring, rolling on the floor. Still have not touched her, waiting until she is ready, which I think is soon. I know it probably will startle her, but will try. She is going to be a great little cat!!!!!
Sally


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Also uses the litter box, I had two in the room, but she was only using one, so I took one of them out. This has gone so smooth, it scares me!!!!
Sally


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Great update!  When I caught Josie, it was a really slow process as she assimilated into our home. I wasn't as prepared as you are, but it still worked out well and trapping her was one of the best decisions I have ever made. I haven't regretted it for one second... the only regret is that I waited so long to do it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Good for you. Im so happy for you. Keep us posted. This will be a wonderful journey. Keep us posted. Wed love to hear about it.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, we were really prepared, I worked with her outside all summer. I do know while she is doing as good as I could hope, it will be a long process. At least now she is out of the elements and safe, and I can work with her in the house. She of course is still very anxious, and while she does come out and see me, she will always be looking around. Any new noise she hears, and to her everything is new, she startles. But all in all I am very pleased with the way things have gone. I know some days will be better than others, but we will continue to work with her and integrate her into the household!
Sally


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Be sure and go up in the stickies and read Heidi's Kitty Boot Camp which is under taming feral cats and kittens sticky thread. The tips really work in help socializing.


----------

